# ERROR 2003: Can't connect to MySQL server on



## SmartyJones (Feb 14, 2005)

I have searched over and over again for the ansewer to this MySQL error,
but I can't find it anywhere!!
Can someone please help me?

[mysqld]
basedir=F:/apachefriends/xampp/mysql
#bind-address=***********
datadir=C:/apachefriends/xampp/mysql/data
#language=C:/mysql/share/your language directory
#slow query log#=
#tmpdir#=
#port=3306
#set-variable=key_buffer=16M
[WinMySQLadmin]
Server=C:/apachefriends/xampp/mysql/bin/mysqld-nt.exe
user=*****
password=*****


----------

